# Custom boxes and mailers.



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

splathead said:


> Invest instead in a pretty printed mailer. Especially one that can be reused. ( Linty Fresh — Bundle Box). They will go further than a hang tag.
> 
> I am not trying to be negative. I order a lot of stuff from a lot of different sites, and probably 1 our of 100 will have a hang tag. And they are a nuisance to me, especially if they are hard to remove.


Where can I get them boxes, they are so cool. I'd like to make my own!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Check out my tags!*



Darkodarko said:


> Where can I get them boxes, they are so cool. I'd like to make my own!


Boxes, Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Cardboard Boxes - ULINE is one of many sources for the blank boxes. If you silkscreen, you can print them yourself with some waterbased ink.


----------



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Check out my tags!*



splathead said:


> Boxes, Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Cardboard Boxes - ULINE is one of many sources for the blank boxes. If you silkscreen, you can print them yourself with some waterbased ink.


Thank you, but I do not :/ Do you know the correct size mailer box for a t-shirt?


Also I am confused. It says QTY/BNDL 25. If I order 25 do I get 25 or bulk of 25.
http://www.uline.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Model=S-12695BL&ref=5607&RootChecked=yes


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Check out my tags!*

Man, you go for the high priced stuff.

I was thinking of these Literature Mailers - White

47 cents for mine, $2.05 for yours! 

To answer your question though, its 25 in a bundle. You have to buy a minimum of 24 X $2.05

Here is my beef with these boxes, as nice as they are. Did you notice the weight? .32 pounds! Thats 5 ounces. Multiply that times the postal rate.

That's why I like poly envelopes Uline Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers

They too can be printed and they weigh about 1/2 an ounce.


----------



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Check out my tags!*

But I don't have resources to print myself, do you know any companies who print custom on the poly envelopes or mailers?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Check out my tags!*



Darkodarko said:


> But I don't have resources to print myself, do you know any companies who print custom on the poly envelopes or mailers?


Just do a google search on printed boxes or printed poly mailers. Companies like this, with low minimums, will show:

Kwik-Print Corrugated Shipping Boxes


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Check out my tags!*

Contact this guy

[email protected]

He has great prices with low min. I am pretty sure he is the guy who prints linty freshes boxes.


----------



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Check out my tags!*



maddog9022 said:


> Contact this guy
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> He has great prices with low min. I am pretty sure he is the guy who prints linty freshes boxes.


For realz? Does he have a website.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Check out my tags!*



splathead said:


> Man, you go for the high priced stuff.
> 
> I was thinking of these Literature Mailers - White
> 
> ...



soooo true...

i would rather spend the difference in cash on more marketing material to put inside the box/envelop.

add 1 flyer and 1 business card and i bet that those would stay around longer than a box. 

then figure damage to the fancy boxes in shipping too...


----------



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Check out my tags!*



237am said:


> soooo true...
> 
> i would rather spend the difference in cash on more marketing material to put inside the box/envelop.
> 
> ...


Yea, I am going to use polybags instead. Boxes are, big, heavy and can't be compressed like bags. Boxes are moe expensive too.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Check out my tags!*



Darkodarko said:


> For realz? Does he have a website.


i think it is derisordesigns.com

he is working in a new site i think since that one is really crappy and hard to navigate. i would suggest emailing him.


----------

